# Shooting from 20m



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yesterday I spent fair amount of time shooting at 3" dia target from *10m*. This target is just slightly smaller than the approved target for the *20m* target-shooting badge.

For those of you who have achieved 3 of 5 (or better) hits from 20m, I wish to sincerely duff my cap!!

Ya'll are truly talented.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll second that !!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah, that's some pretty slick slinging. I enjoy shooting at many distances, but to crack off 3-5 in a row, on demand,into a 3" circle at 20m is pretty badass. Well beyond my current ability.

Bravo to all the sharpshooters that make it look easy. :target:


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

20 meters...I am still working on my 10 meter!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

The most I've done is at 15 meters 3 consecutive hits on a can 2"x3" ... anyway I am in the wagon of "1 of 1" that means: one shot 100% or nothing then change position (and distance), ammo or draw and once again "1 of 1" ... I am a way better first shots from 10 up maybe I lose the "zen" mode or feel bored ... not for tournament training but my goal is fun ...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm far from an expert distance shooter, but I think the most important thing to figure out is how to stop thinking about the distance. Just treat it like any other shot. Shoot one, see where you need to adjust and shoot again. Do it so often that you're able to forget about it being farther away than "normal".
And work on a consistent release :thumbsup:


----------

